# A few things at Dragon Aquarium :)



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Stopped by yesterday and took a few pics. They had more than 20 varieties of clowns in, the most I've seen on the Dundas strip in quite a while. Lots of designer clowns and some really nice Maroons. Also noticed some really nice flame anemones and a particularly bright green one as well.

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

both nems are sold already. I overheard $250. The dude now running marine section at Dragon has been bringing in a lot of different designer clowns and captive bred fish. for sure worth stopping by. 

They had pink goni for $25, nice extension on them.
Also beige sometimes sold as "gold" hammers for same price.


----------



## kyleAK (Mar 19, 2015)

just got back from dragon they had some really nice stuff to pick from, much nicer than usual.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I was also there today. They definitely had some nice stuff. I haven't been there in awhile and was happily surprised.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Yup, I'm also impressed lately with Dragon
New fish guy Andrew is making things happen !


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Yup, it looks like they are heading in the right direction. I was pleasantly surprised to see all the new stock they had in a few weeks ago. Andrew the saltwater section manager is doing a great job bringing in some really unique and hard to find fish as well as expanding their dry goods and fish/coral food selections. Last time I was there I picked up some Doc's Eco Eggs and Phytoplankton from them.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes Andrew at Dragon, is a nice guy, if you want anything in particular, ask him and he might be able to bring in for you. He is bringing in a lot of different clowns and there is always the discount. He is bringing in all kind coral food, the last time I asked for DR ECO EGGs, he did bring it in.


----------



## spanosilvio (Jan 4, 2008)

Best shop for me. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

